# Shasta turned 15 today!



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Today is Shasta's 15th birthday, we have deer steaks and dog ice cream for her, she is very excited. Seems like so long ago when I got her from the Virginia shepherd rescue, I never thought she would still be so happy and healthy at 15 years old! So blessed to still have her, she will be getting spoiled today (even more than normal).


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, I'm so happy for you two! 15 is awesome. My smoke made it to 14.5.

She looks marvelous! Happy Birthday Shasta


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

God Bless and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

15, that's awesome. Happy birthday Shasta


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Wahoooo! That is so wonderful to hear! I am absolutely delighted to know that she has reached such a grand old age under your loving care!

Please give her a big wet kiss on the snoot from me!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Way to go Shasta! 
And good on you for keeping her healthy and going strong all these years.
Wishing you both a great day.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the birthday replies! And especially thanks to Lea for giving me such a wonderful dog. She loves her frosty paws ice cream...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shasta!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

That is fantastic!!!
Happy Birthday, Shasta.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow! Happy Birthday Shasta! She looks wonderful.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Shasta!!!!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> Thanks so much for all the birthday replies! And especially thanks to Lea for giving me such a wonderful dog. She loves her frosty paws ice cream...


She's beautiful with a nice solid build. Happy Birthday Shasta!


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy B Day Shasta,your a Sweet looking Girl


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, happy birthday Shasta!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Shasta! Wow, she is a treasure!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Way to go Shasta! You go girl. Looking good.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!!!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Shasta and many more


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 15th Birthday beautiful Shasta!!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Shasta looks fantastic! She must be enjoying all those years with you.

Keep up the brilliant work.

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!! Happy Bday!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 15th Birthday Shasta. I know you will enjoy your specail day pretty girl.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, Shasta! :birthday:


----------

